

Ask HN: Anyone else having problems with Google Analytics? - bdmac97

Since last night my analytics graphs refuse to load.  Anyone else seeing that?
======
bdmac97
Hmm, strange. I just tried it in Safari and it worked. Still not working in
FF3.5 on OS X for me.

------
jacquesm
worked for me.

JavaScript blocker active ?

flash working ?

------
onreact-com
I've seen it for a while but assumed it's my fault, a reload problem or
something.

